# Vape Concentrates



## The Hemp Goddess (May 26, 2017)

Anyone making their own vape concentrates?  I am getting more into the e-cig type vape pens you can buy at the dispensaries as the selections get more varied.  So, after paying almost $80 for 1 gram of Harlequin, naturally, I am wondering if I can make it cheaper than I can buy it.  I have experimented some, but with various not that good extraction methods...so, let's get serious.  

I purchased a gram of Cinex BHO extract, 66.34% THC (have I mentioned lately how nice it is to live in a legal state  :clap from the dispensary.  The next decision was liquidizer/emulsifier.  Reading up, Vapeur Extract seemed to have the best reviews--the concentrate dissolved well, did not separate, and didn't have a chemical taste.  It has not arrived yet, but is on the way.  Any words of wisdom before I get down to making the vape liquid?


----------



## Budlight (May 26, 2017)

I would PM  Umbra about this  i'm pretty sure he makes them


----------



## yarddog (May 26, 2017)

subbed!!


----------



## Kraven (May 26, 2017)

I thought you used EJmix and made you own from concentrates THC?


----------



## umbra (May 26, 2017)

I did my own extract with a rosin press, and used a different liquidizer, but it is all the same. I figured it was easiest to try and do a 50/50 mix first. I put about .25g in a shot glass and an equal amount of liquidizer and in the microwave for 10 seconds. Mix it then used a syringe for filling an e cig and filled the cart. Getting the right mix and the right liquidizer is the hard part. Keef tried one, he liked it. I thought that the ones I made hit harder than the ones I buy at the dispensary.


----------



## Kraven (May 26, 2017)

I usually do a half gram of hash oil to 1ml of liquidizer and microwave it for 8 seconds, whip it with a glass rod and fill a used cart with a syringe. I take old carts I have used, refill and gift them to others. I would say they hit about the same as a store bought, not as pretty but they will bang your head.


----------



## WeedHopper (May 27, 2017)

Howdy THG. Been missing you Mam.
I personally love the Cartridges. I get them for 60.00 from one of my Brothers. Dont know crap about making my own. Hope you get it figured out. Bet you love your new place.
Love yas THG


----------



## Budlight (May 27, 2017)

I thought this was a really good video on making them 

https://youtu.be/FzRug6v1NQM


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 27, 2017)

Kraven, I have messed around with it, but haven't been thrilled with the results.  I was using something called DB Pro that was supposed to be able to liquidize concentrates, but it did an half-azzed job.  And has a bit of an after taste that I would like to avoid.  I also was using kief or hash (which I can make), but wanted to try some BHO that I know the THC percentage.  I was using way more than 50/50 to get the hash to dissolve--much like the guy in the video (thanks budlight).

As this is for me and my experienced smoker friends, I think I will go for a 50/50 mix as you did umbra.  Can you remember what kind of liquidizer you used?  I don't think I would ever have considered the microwave--worry that it would do "something" to the concentrate--if you guys didn't use it.  But sure is easier than getting the rice cooker out.

Weedhopper, I miss you guys too.  I am running back and forth to Idaho.  I had thousands and thousands of dollars of damage to my place there that is not covered by insurance.  Snow levels were above the windows in most places ( had 11' of snow there last winter before compaction).  Snow and torrential rain caused damage (determined to be flood damage) to the house, not covered by normal insurance.  Heading back up there Tues to start tearing out floors and replacing them.  The covered damage probably will not exceed the deductible....sigh.

Thanks for all your advise and the video link.  It has helped.  If the liquid comes today, I will be mixing some vape concentrate up this weekend.  If not, I will have to wait until I get back from Idaho.  But I will let you all know how it goes.


----------



## WeedHopper (May 27, 2017)

Dang THG,,,,sorry to hear about your house,,that sucks. Wishing you the best and sending Positive Energy your way.
Love Yas Mam


----------



## Rosebud (May 27, 2017)

THG, that is horrible about your other house. Of course, you didn't have it insured it was empty?  I am so sorry about that. Will you have help up there? I hope so.

Good luck with your ecigs.


----------



## umbra (May 27, 2017)

Hey THG I use a product called wax liquidizer. It was recommended to me by someone at another site. It worked pretty good. I haven't used EJmix, so no idea. The instructions said to use the microwave and I was very skeptical...very. But pleasantly surprised at how well they turned out.


----------



## Kraven (May 27, 2017)

Wow, THG...really sorry the house got damaged. I had been wondering why you didn't seem to be in as many threads as usual lately. Hope the repairs go well.....I found water damage in my spare bedroom next to a shower / tub wall yesterday too so Tuesday the plumber, and mold / water damage team will be here....and also the insurance adjuster to take pic's and start my claim. I have never filed a homeowners claim before and it sorta hurts my feelings....


----------



## zem (May 27, 2017)

I always wondered why in the US you build houses using so much wood and material other than stone tiles and cement, even though there is a high risk of floods?


----------



## umbra (May 27, 2017)

zem said:


> I always wondered why in the US you build houses using so much wood and material other than stone tiles and cement, even though there is a high risk of floods?



Its cheaper


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 27, 2017)

Normal insurance does not cover damage done by floods.  Flood insurance is insurance above and beyond normal homeowners insurance and is expensive, so only usually carried by people in flood plains.  As this was determined to be a result of water coming through the windows, doors and walls from melting snow and heavy rains, it is considered flood damage and is not covered by normal homeowners.  Never ever considered the possibility of a "flood" where I live.  But, of course, damage done by melting snow and rain coming through the doors, walls, and windows is flood damage.

Kraven, I bemoaned the fact that this wasn't damage from a plumbing leak--I winterized the place.  One of my friends who came to give me advise on how to proceed joked that I wouldn't have any problem making it look like a plumbing leak.  I told him I didn't want to spend my "golden years" behind bars.    

Well, the liquidizer got here today, so I will probably mix something up in the morning.  I like that it is so fast and easy to make.  I'll report back.


----------



## Rosebud (May 27, 2017)

Don't make me send you pot in jail...  That would not be golden years. I am just glad you didn't live up there this last winter.


----------



## zem (May 29, 2017)

umbra said:


> Its cheaper



I agree but it is also cultural IMO. I have seen many places that are way more poor than the US and they only build using stone


----------



## umbra (May 29, 2017)

yes this true


----------



## Jimmca (May 30, 2017)

zem said:


> I agree but it is also cultural IMO. I have seen many places that are way more poor than the US and they only build using stone



I respectfully disagree. 

In places/countries with lots of rocks you see homes made from stone.

In places/countries surrounded by forest you see homes built from trees.

Look at Sicily. All stone. So little wood is used they don't need fire departments!

Poor countries = cheap labor. Rocks are basically free. It's the labor cost that makes building homes from stone not cost effective.


----------



## zem (May 30, 2017)

Jimmca said:


> I respectfully disagree.
> 
> In places/countries with lots of rocks you see homes made from stone.
> 
> ...



it all makes sense. I think that those are very probable reasons


----------



## Rosebud (May 30, 2017)

Jimmca, no fire department sounds like a great idea, especially for California.  I have never been to Ssicily.  I think it sounds lovely.


----------



## umbra (May 30, 2017)

I'm from the east coast. My town was settled in 1683. There were tons of trees and tons of stone in the fields. They built houses out of both and many are still standing. There was a fire in the 1820's that took many of the older homes. Most of the homes that remain are from the 1850's to 1920's. Most have fieldstone foundations.


----------



## Hackerman (May 30, 2017)

HG, did you ever get to try your liquid? I tried several different methods to get a product I could vape in a conventional liquid vaporizer and nothing ever got close. It always separated quite quickly. I only used vegetable glycerin. I was not aware that they had any special stuff other than glycerin. 

I did try several methods. And, SkunkPharm did an article on it a while back and they did a great job (as always) but they had to use a homogenizer to mix it. They claim it's the only thing with enough torque to mix the glycerin and BHO. Those things spin at 8000 rpm and a cheap one costs over $500. Nice ones are a grand.  Still, the method they use of heating, stirring, repeat. Heat, stir, repeat might give us some guidance. Here's the article...

https://skunkpharmresearch.com/emulsifying-vegetable-glycerin-and-bho-for-e-juice-by-steve-gold/

If you're still in Idaho, I hope you find a buried treasure under the floor boards. It happens. 

Let us know how it turns out.


----------



## umbra (May 30, 2017)

Hackerman said:


> HG, did you ever get to try your liquid? I tried several different methods to get a product I could vape in a conventional liquid vaporizer and nothing ever got close. It always separated quite quickly. I only used vegetable glycerin. I was not aware that they had any special stuff other than glycerin.
> 
> I did try several methods. And, SkunkPharm did an article on it a while back and they did a great job (as always) but they had to use a homogenizer to mix it. They claim it's the only thing with enough torque to mix the glycerin and BHO. Those things spin at 8000 rpm and a cheap one costs over $500. Nice ones are a grand.  Still, the method they use of heating, stirring, repeat. Heat, stir, repeat might give us some guidance. Here's the article...
> 
> ...



I thought that they wound up using a dremel tool as a homogenizer


----------



## EugeneOregon (May 31, 2017)

This is a bit off of what folks normally do, but when preparing extract for vaping folks often winterize the extract in order to remove the cloudy waxes that inevitably precipitate out of solution if not removed. They also impart a bad taste.

The method is posted below along with a link to Coppenhagen University that explains the general concept. I have made pure thc from extract using the method of DCVC, but posted here is a version of DCVC configured in reverse phase mode using aluminum oxide, water and methanol. Methanol is the only alcohol that will not form an azeotrope with water and is therefor easy to recover through distillation, but any alcohol will work here. I started using this method a long time ago with isopropyl alcohol.

This method dispenses with winterizing altogether and does a complete job of removing waxes plus removing a portion of the alpha pinene - a terpene notorious for triggering snot nose, runny eyes, and coughing is too much is present. However, this  method is actually faster than winterizing given that time spent cooling the product is not needed. Otherwise it is substantially the same procedure but in chromatography style.

If you dewax completely you will find that the extract is not only extremely potent, but much easier to disolve which means you do not need as much vape juice at all to keep things flowing well. I believe from vaping my chromatography results(I produce pure thc from normal phase DCVC as demonstrated from the Coppenhagen University video over silica gel using hexane and ethyl acetate as shown), that the alpha pinene if not removed or reduced interferes with the potency of the high. Removing it seems to increase potency considerably all by itself.

Good luck!

https://youtu.be/51HJGXaKBDE
http://curlyarrow.blogspot.com/2017/02/dry-column-vacuum-chromatography-dcvc.html


----------



## Hackerman (May 31, 2017)

umbra said:


> I thought that they wound up using a dremel tool as a homogenizer




Duh!! Great idea. I was thinking drills and fan motors. Nothing I could think of was fast enough. I never considered my Dremmel tool. I think mines rated at 4000 rpm so it might actually work. Awesome idea.

OK, Mr. Smarty Pants (LOL j/k).... what's your idea for a blade?  The device they use looks more like a 'planner' blade than a 'blender' blade. 

Too bad my Vitamix is so big. The Vitamix goes fast enough to generate enough heat to make hot soups right in the blender. I always thought those Vitamix blenders that make soup had some kind of heater in them. The fact is, the blade goes so fast, it generates the heat to cook the soup. However, unless I'm making a quart of this stuff.... it way too big. LOL

I'd love to hear any ideas for a blade. I have a gig tonight so I can't play tonight but tomorrow is hangover day. A perfect day to try a new edible. LOL

I have some veg glycerin and about 2 grams of BHO. If I can find a suitable blade and a rig to hold everything, I'll try some things tomorrow.

Thanks again for the Dremmel idea. One variable solved.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 1, 2017)

Yes, Hackerman, I did get the vape liquid made and it is a hit.  Using the right liquidizer is critical IMO.  One thing I found out is that *vegetable glycerine by itself will not liquidize concentrates. * I wasted a big bunch of hash and kief trying to make it dissolve in vegetable glycerine.  After some exploring online, I bought something called Vapeur Extract, which is made for concentrates.  I put it in the microwave for about 10 seconds and it mixed and stayed mixed and has virtually no aftertaste (NO homogenizer needed, just use the right liquidizer).  Like I mentioned earlier, I had purchased a gram of Cinex BHO to use for this as I wanted a known concentrate (and am somewhat afraid of making BHO myself).  I figured when I got the vape process down, I could try and maybe make some concentrates myself...one step at a time.

Unfortunately, no treasure under the floorboards


----------



## Kraven (Jun 1, 2017)

Agreed Hack, please dont waste good concentrate


----------



## yarddog (Jun 1, 2017)

so i can use dry ice hash to make my vape liquid?
edit..   so i see they do not recommend using hash or kief due to plant matter.      how hard is it to make oil from hash?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 1, 2017)

Yarddog, I have not run across the recommendation to not use hash or keif...where did you read that?


----------



## yarddog (Jun 1, 2017)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> Yarddog, I have not run across the recommendation to not use hash or keif...where did you read that?


i saw it on the web site umbra posted about.   wax liquifier.    maybe it was just that product.    what do you use THG?  i have hash, but if needed i will tool up and learn how to make oil.    i want to make my own vape carts, and if i have to buy the tools i need to make the product i want, then that's just what it takes.


----------



## umbra (Jun 1, 2017)

Dog, hashoil from kief/dry ice hash is super easy. If I'm not mistaken Kraven uses dry ice hash dissolved in 190% ethanol. Does a cold filter to winterize and remove particulate matter, evaporates the alcohol and uses the that for his carts. Rosin press is just as easy.


----------



## yarddog (Jun 1, 2017)

Thanks umbra.   That's great info.    I'll check with him and see what he does and uses.


----------



## Kraven (Jun 1, 2017)

Yes sir you have to winterize the hash and strip the waxes off before you use it, EToH is a good solvent but still has a flash point so I'm moving towards solvent-less and getting a press and tea bags for pressing. That way I can dab and use the concentrate to both cook and make carts when the need arises. I used EJMix as my liquidizer and then 8 sec's in the microwave quick stir and then shoot that into an empty cart. Seems to work well, but I have by no means perfected the method.


----------



## Hackerman (Jun 1, 2017)

Awesome info gang. 

I checked out the EJMix and the VapeurExtract web sites. Both sites had the ingredients listed. 

The EJMix is Propylene Glycol and 3 different grades of Polyethylene Glycol (AKA PEG). The EJMix uses PEG 200, 300 and 400. The numbers designate the viscosity with 200 being about water thin and 600 being a thick liquid. Over 700 and the PEG becomes a waxy solid.

The Vapeur Extract uses Propylene Glycol also but only uses one grade of PEG (400). They also add vegetable glycerin.

From what little reading I did, it appears that the concept is to 'suspend' the concentrate in the liquid (rather than actually combining them at a molecular level). Which is actually a great idea because you don't risk contaminating the concentrate in any way. The liquid is just a 'carrier' that carries it 'piggyback'. Pretty neat idea.

If you could figure the exact mix they use to get it just right, the ingredients are more like $25 a liter instead of $25 per ounce. It's all readily available at any drug store. I guess the million dollar question is... how much of each.

See there HG, if you had found a treasure in the floorboards, we could have bought an answer to that question. LOL

I checked on eBay (my goto source. LOL) and found both items for about the same price as they sell for on their web sites. I also found plain PEG400 readily available (and considerably cheaper). I'm not too concerned about the prices of the liquidizers but I'll bet the people making commercial aren't paying $25 an ounce. LOL

I am going to order one of them but I have a question. How much to how much? One of the web sites suggested 1:1 but how do you comparably measure the shatter consistency of the rosin to the liquid measure of the liquidizer?

Also, what to vap it in. I have some older 'wick style' vapor thingys and I have a regular cigarette looking device that has replaceable filters that you fill yourself. They just have the cotton stuff inside. 

And, HG, I hate making BHO too. And I am not one to play with heating Ethanol. I am way too stoned all the time to take risks like that. Rosin has been a dream come true for me. Nice strong, clean concentrate that I'm not always afraid to smoke (or make). Rosin rules. LOL With your mechanical skills, I'll bet you could put together an awesome press, no problem.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jun 1, 2017)

Thanks for the thread THG! I've been needing some cartridges/refills and I think I might go this route.


----------



## Hackerman (Jun 2, 2017)

bombbudpuffa said:


> Thanks for the thread THG! I've been needing some cartridges/refills and I think I might go this route.



Ditto on that. I just ordered the Vapeur Extract Starter Kit.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 2, 2017)

When I had made carts in the past, I used a method similar to Kraven, but did not winterize, obviously a needed step that I will look into.

Hackerman, I have been looking into making rosin.  That seems more up my alley and nice and safe.  And yeah, I am pretty good at McGyvering things up.  I am in Idaho and believe that I have a hair straightener at my place somewhere.  I have also seen one online called the Tarik Rosin Press that I am checking out.  https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0728BHLCH/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

It is incredibly nice to be able to go to the dispensary and buy concentrates though.  I paid $38 for a gram of Cinex BHO, used about $2 of liquidizer and ended up with a little under 2 ml of kick-*** vape concentrate.  Sure beats the $60-80 a gram prefilled carts from the dispensary.

I also ordered the Vapeur Extract starter kit.  The bottle (written by someone that English was not their first language) says that a 2VE:1E ratio is typical, but I wanted a strong concentrate.  I was going to shoot for a ratio of 1 ml liquidizer to 1 gram of concentrate, but the 1 ml of Vapeur Extract did not cover the concentrate, so I added another 1/2 ml, ending up with a 1.5:1 mixture.  I put it in the microwave as it is easier than setting up a double boiler.  Kind of comparing apples and oranges when comparing mass and volume, but a gram of water is 1 ml, so even though the liquidizer is denser than water, I kind of operated with the 1 gram = 1ml thinking.  I am also a big fan of E-Bay, but found the Vapeur Extract was cheaper through their website than I could find it on E-Bay.  They shipped really fast.  However, speaking of E-Bay, I ordered 5 batteries and 5 empty carts so I can share with friends.      

I agree that the liquidizers could be made a lot cheaper.  Both VG and PEG are inexpensive.  One of the things I remember reading was that you need at least PEG 400 for concentrates.  However, unless I get into making a lot more, 30 ml will last me a while.  Even a 1/2 gram cart lasts a long time.


----------



## umbra (Jun 2, 2017)

the tarkin press is a waste of money.


----------



## yarddog (Jun 2, 2017)

thanks thg. very helpful to me. I'll get to looking online soon and get what i need gathered up.


----------



## Hackerman (Jun 2, 2017)

Thanks HG, I'll probably mix it about the same. 

I don't think I would buy a pre-made rosin press unless the prices have come WAYYYYYY down. Last I looked there wasn't much under $1000.

I did see some reasonably priced plates on eBay without the press but I have no idea if they are garbage or what.

The actual press is under $100. Harbor Freight is a favorite goto for most but any place that sells a nice table-top A-frame press will have what you want.

I made my own plates and used ceramic mold heaters that I got on eBay for about $7 each. LOL The aluminum plates were about $15 to $20. I can't see the hundreds (or thousands) of dollars that many of these makers are asking.

On the other hand, some people like Sunfire and a few others are making totally kick-*** presses that turn sideways and all kinds of cool stuff. However, they are mostly for large batches and /or commercial use and I just can't smoke it all fast enough. LOL 

If you decide to make your own, let me know and I'll take some pics of my current setup and try to offer some tips. Such as.... one of the odd things about most of the presses is that they have square plates??? And, the rosin is directed all to one edge. I use round plates and place the puck right in the center. Seems to me that pressing from the center..out is much more efficient than trying to push it all one direction. Maybe not. But, I do know that the hair straightener is just a stepping stone. LOL You'll move past that really fast. It's not real efficient and it's not nearly as cool as watching rosin ooooooze from your homemade press. LOL Let me know if I can help. And, thanks for the lead on the whole liquidizer thing.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 2, 2017)

Umbra, thanks for the heads up.  It kind of looked like a glorified hair straightener.  

Hackerman, I will be wanting to be making my own rosin press, so I will certainly welcome your help when the time comes.  I'll check out Harbor Freight.  Probably buy a piece at a time.   

Yarddog, fortunately, other than the concentrate, everything is easy to get online.


----------



## Hackerman (Jun 2, 2017)

Does anyone have a pic or a link or something that shows what type of cartridge and setup you're using?

I was planning on using a standard V2Cig thingy like this...

https://www.v2.com/starter-kits/standard-ecig-starter-kit

I have 2 types of cartridges...

https://www.v2.com/cartridges/refillable-ecig-cartridges-5pk

and

https://www.v2.com/cartridges/ecig-clearomizers-3pk-ex

I have other vape toys if it takes more power but these are nice because they look and feel like a cigarette. 

Thanks


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 3, 2017)

Well, right now, I am reusing a cart that I got at the dispensary that I refilled and an e-cig battery.  However, I did order this:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/18257232812...49&var=485144222705&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT  I haven't got these yet.
and this:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/5-Pyrex-Gla...831846?hash=item21254ea526:g:CkAAAOSwE0JY~UTV  These work great with a regular e-cig battery.

I also bought one like this:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Premium-But...499073?hash=item1c85c70d41:g:5PgAAOSwK6RZHh4v  but from a different vendor.  It is working well.


----------



## Hackerman (Jun 4, 2017)

Cool, thanks.


----------



## Hackerman (Jun 5, 2017)

Wow, mailman delivered mine today. Pretty quick from left coast to north coast.

The bottle said to see the web site for mixing instructions. I found this...

http://vapeurextract.com/clear-guide/

I'm not sure I like the idea of using a match or a lighter to heat it. LOL I don't imagine you're going to get a real even heat job like that. LOL But, we'll see.

I'm not sure I like getting rid of all the fats and lipids either. Won't that take some of the taste away?

I'll do a half gram just like they say and see how it comes out.


----------



## Hackerman (Jun 5, 2017)

Well, that was pretty quick and easy. I put a 1/2 g of bho and 1g (by weight as they did on the tut) of Vapeur Extract. Heated with a lighter while I held it in my hand??? 

I'm not sure how hot it got but flame from a butane lighter is like 3000F so I can't imagine I was any where near 150F as the web site suggested. I am starting to have my doubts about the knowledge level of the peeps at that company. LOL

Anyway, I waved the lighter back and forth over the flame to heat the bottle while stopping momentarily to shake the bottle. When I saw that it was all melted and mixed together, I stopped.

I put it in the syringe and now, I am supposed to wait 2 to 24 hours for the fats to rise to the top. I'm not sure how important that is but I'm not a patient person. Especially when it comes to playing with new toys. LOL

I'll probably wait a short time and fill one cart up and try it. Meanwhile, I'll make another batch (stronger, this time) and let it sit overnight.


----------



## Hackerman (Jun 5, 2017)

Well, I made 3 quick batches. I'll give what little feedback I can.

One thing I did seem to notice. You can only get the concentration to about 1:1. After that, the VE simply stops taking it and that last little lump of extract will not seem to mix. I added just 3 drops (about 0.1g) more and re-heated it up, the last little lump mixed in. I'm sure it will vary with the quality of the extract. However, if it does make sense that if it actually, simply 'suspends' the extract within itself and not chemically  absorb or combine with it, there would be a limitation as to how much it can hold.

Also, at 1:1 the vap tastes kind of poopy. 

The 2:1 tasted a little better but I can definitely see adding a little vanilla or some other flavor to the mix. Not much just a taste. Maybe a mint or something to seem like menthol.

The 2:1 mix also made a bigger hit. The 1:1 was a little 'smokey' tasting (which is good for me). But the 2:1 got those big clouds like most people like.

The lighter thing is a bad idea. One batch got a little too hot and started vaping in the bottle. Oops. 

At the web site recommendation of 140F, I am going to try the hot water out of my tap. I didn't measure it but I have the tank set at 170F so the tap is probably close to 125-140F.

I am going to let this last batch sit overnight. It's a 1:1 but I had to add 3 drops at the end to get he last little blob. So, it's a 1.1:1. LOL

Not so sure about this 'filter' thingy. Not even sure how it 'filters' LOL I'll tear it apart after a few uses. LOL I didn't clean it so it's going to sit overnight with the syringe on it to see what 'fats and lipids' rise to the top of this last batch by tomorrow.


----------



## Hackerman (Jun 6, 2017)

OK, this batch sat overnight and I don't see any separation of lipids, fats, skinnys or anything else. LOL

I guess the good news is, the extract remained mixed with the VE so apparently, this stuff works OK.

This small jar will probably last me until this fad is over for me but if I do buy more, you can bet that I'll be paying $25 a liter for it this time rather than $25 an ounce. LOL

I'm pretty certain a simple spin in the centrifuge would divulge their 'proprietary' blend of the various PEG viscosity they use. 

HG, you said in an earlier post that you tried to get extract and veg glycerin to mix and it wouldn't. Question... did you try heating it or putting it in the microwave like we did the VE product? I am just wondering if it's the procedure rather than the VG versus VE. Just curious.

Also, it looks like my V2 cig batteries are dead so I'll be out shopping for a new e-cig. I have the T5 batteries and vap tanks I can use but I like the feel and size of a real cigarette.

Thanks again for the thread, HG. I had given up on e-cig juice.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 6, 2017)

Yes, I did try heating it.  And I tried microwaving it.  I do believe that I read somewhere that PEG 400 will dissolve concentrates though.  

I have to say that I am a happy with my vape juice as I am with the ones I have purchased from the dispensaries.  Making your own is substantially cheaper, even when you start with purchased BHO.  Hackerman, have you used a pre-filled cart from a dispensary?


----------



## ston-loc (Jun 6, 2017)

THG, with your handiness you can def build a rosin press. Mine cost me $424 to build. Could have went cheaper, but upgraded a few things. Now I also have a table top hydraulic press for auto and machining also, when I need. The plates are easily removable. Been yielding killer presses also :48: 

View attachment IMG_0875.jpg


----------



## Hackerman (Jun 6, 2017)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> Hackerman, have you used a pre-filled cart from a dispensary?




No, I'm afraid not. I still live in a stone age state. LOL

I have 2 or 3 different kinds of cartridges/tanks. One is like a cigarette filter (posted above) and only fits the V2 cig battery. The other 2 are tanks and fit on a standard T5 battery. One uses a wick and one is 'wickless'. Not exactly sure how it works as I've never tried it.

Right now I am testing a rather large (1.6 ml) tank on a T5 and it vaps like a cloud from Mt St. Helen. 

I can't really vouch for the quality since my tolerance is so high but I'll fill this tank and take it with me tomorrow when my band plays and I'll pass it around there and get plenty of opinions. Those heathens are on free pot like piranha on raw meat. LOL Musicians never have any money. Most of them are great people and a pure pleasure to be around (I love that free spirit kind of person) but they are always broke. LOL

So, I'll definitely get plenty of opinions of the vap juice tomorrow night. In fact, I better make an extra batch and fill both tanks. LOL

One thing I must admit is that I don't like is the taste. Maybe it's my device. They are all new so maybe it needs a break-in or something. But, I definitely don't get the great taste of the original herb.

It could also be that I used BHO for this and not rosin. BHO never had a great taste anyway. Especially compared to rosin. I totally love that taste. After I use up this 3 grams of BHO I had stashed, I'll try some nice fresh rosin and see how much difference it makes.

Another thing... what's with the filter that came with the starter kit? Did you use that? I used it but now it looks like it's a 'no clean' type of filter. It should come apart to clean.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 7, 2017)

Ston-loc, when I get ready to make a press, I will let you know.  This will probably be a fall project...when I have enough bud to press some.  Looks like a nice unit you have pit together there.  

Hackerman, you do not live in the stone age--you live in a state that is in the stone age, much like I did.  Just curious if you had bought a cart before so you had something to compare to.  I believe that you and I purchased different starter kits--I did not get a filter.  I believe that the starter kit you got is more geared towards getting a clear extract, which may require filtering.  I purchased the one with the flavorless liquidizer (which really seems to me to be flavorless).  This one:  http://vapeurextract.com/starter-kit/   From your description, I believe that you bought the "Clear" starter kit:  http://vapeurextract.com/clear-starter-kit/  Like you I have a high tolerance and sometimes have a hard time telling whether something I make is strong enough or too strong.  I wish testing was less expensive.

LOL--you don't need to tell me about musicians.  I dated a drummer quite seriously for a number of years about 12 years ago.  When we first started dating people in our tiny tiny town who knew us both teased me, calling me a Groupie.  I finally silenced them by telling them that I was more of a Roadie because I handled his equipment.  :giggle:  I love the double entendre.


----------



## yarddog (Jun 7, 2017)

thg, you bad!!     
so would i benefit more from making a rosin press, or making dry ice hash and turning that into oil?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 7, 2017)

I am thinking that rosin is a lot purer product.  You can't help but get plant material in dry ice hash or kief and that is hard to get out even when you strain it well.  However, I have to say that I have not made rosin.


----------



## ston-loc (Jun 7, 2017)

I haven't made any dry ice hash since having the rosin press, so no experience specifically. But I have squished bubble hash I have made. Yielded 66% hash rosin without any plant matter/impurities left.


----------



## Kraven (Jun 7, 2017)

Oh the rosin press fosure YD.....just as quick as i can thats my next move


----------



## Hackerman (Jun 7, 2017)

I wish I had someone to handle my equipment. And, I mean my drum equipment. LOL

Hauling the gear is the toughest part about a gig these days. If all I had to do is grab my sticks and show up to play, I would play a lot more often.

In case you want to get a jump start on your press, check these out...

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=cartridge+heating&_blrs=spell_check

They are called cartridge heaters (used for heating molds). Order them now from China and they will be a month getting to you. You can get them stateside but check out the prices... China is under $5 each with free ship. You need 2.

Then, order 2 of these..... you can pick and choose your size. Keep them about 1" thick or they won't fit in your press and open for the parchment. The mouth to the press is only so wide. I bought some 2" blocks and the total of 4" plus the mount and the opening was too wide for my press. So, 1" thick is a pretty good thickness. I went 3" in diameter. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/3-Inch-Diam...987378?hash=item41986a7332:g:bvMAAOSw3ydViHY7

This is also where you might want to make a decision. I went with round. Almost all the other models I see are square. It seemed to be more efficient squeezing from the center out to all edges, rather than just out one side. 6 of 1, half dozen of the other, I suppose.

And, that's it. $15 for the aluminum plates. $10 for 2 heaters. Bingo, all you need is the Harbor Freight press. The rest is DIY. Drill the holes for the heaters. I had a friend smooth the surfaces for me although, I don't really think that's necessary. Wire the heaters to a plug. You probably already have a variable fan control (used to control the temp of the heaters).

I just can't see the $400 for a set of pre-made platens. Some of them are pretty cool and have some neat features but, in the end, it's just 2 hot pieces of aluminum. LOL

OK, sorry to get off topic.


----------



## umbra (Jun 7, 2017)

my best rosin has come from squishing dry ice hash in a mesh screen bag. So YD, both is the correct answer.


----------



## yarddog (Jun 7, 2017)

thanks umbra.  so much info on this thread.


----------



## umbra (Jun 7, 2017)

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01N0Y1AZ...&ascsubtag=9be5abe99815548ef5cf496da2d6415e_S


----------



## Kraven (Jun 7, 2017)

Ha thats was gonna be my game too, looking into press's now and tea bags.


----------



## ston-loc (Jun 7, 2017)

Only thing I'd bring up is will you be able to fix it if something goes out? Literally the hydraulic press I got is the most expensive piece. Only a few things could break, and can be fixed/replaced easily, and cost effectively yourself. Just saying. Have only seen home built, and expensive ones in person. Interested to hear the quality of a $400 purchased one


----------



## yarddog (Jun 8, 2017)

I would rather make mine from a  hydraulic press. well, i got steel stock, a welder and a few 8 ton bottle jacks laying around. but the cost of the harbor fright, i may as well buy that one, and its painted too. lol


----------



## Hackerman (Jun 8, 2017)

There is a reason that I stayed away from the hydraulic concept.....

When you're pressing, you place the platens together and let them just touch and VERY gently squeeze the puck. After about 5 seconds of warmup time, I press a little harder, REAL slow. At the end, I press real fast with all the might that the press has to offer until the rosin stops flowing.

Sounds a little extreme but others have mentioned this 'finesse' when pressing and I believe it makes a big difference.

With that said, I don't think you could 'finesse' a hydraulic press.

Albeit, not having one, I can't say for sure if that would be a down side but it seems to be that it would be.

Plus, that would be a giant up-grade in cost. Especially when compared to Harbor Freight's $60 press (actually, it's $79 but there are ALWAYS 20% off coupons for HF.)

If you're looking at hydraulic, consider searching for a 'vulcanizer'. They are just about what we need... 2 heated platens and a press (hydraulic).


----------



## yarddog (Jun 8, 2017)

a hydraulic is nothing more than a bottle jack in a fixed framework. i am not sure how much distance you have to travel, but a bottle jack typically travels 1/4 inch of travel on the ram per pump of handle. i have to get pretty exact when i am lining up engines.  idk, but 400 bucks is out of my range. so i will most likely be building my own, or a HF upfit or something


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 8, 2017)

Hackerman said:


> I wish I had someone to handle my equipment. And, I mean my drum equipment. LOL
> 
> Hauling the gear is the toughest part about a gig these days. If all I had to do is grab my sticks and show up to play, I would play a lot more often.
> 
> ...



Yeah, hauling the equipment was a job, especially as he played double base.  One of the other guys in the band used to ask me if I wished I was dating a harmonica player.

I thinking buying a piece at a time would be a good idea for me.  I will definitely be making my own and saving money where I can--400 is also out of my range. I will do some research on manual vs hydraulic presses.  I do see the advantage of the manual press and finesse.


----------



## umbra (Jun 8, 2017)

I found that the hand press doesn't exert enough pressure. My hydraulic unit has a pressure gage attached so I finesse the press so to speak. If you press too much pressure before it is warm enough, the kief in the rosin bag will cause the bag to burst and the rosin and keif mix together and ruins the pressing.


----------



## yarddog (Jun 8, 2017)

wait, you can have a manual hydraulic. they are all hydraulic, some just use a pump handle, others use a small pneumatic actuator to achieve hydraulic pressure.


----------



## umbra (Jun 8, 2017)

yes mine is manual hydraulic. some have an air compressor built in also.


----------



## Hackerman (Jun 8, 2017)

OK, maybe we need to re-define what you mean by hydraulic press... LOL

You're right YD, I guess anything that uses a bottle jack could be considered hydraulic. I was definitely using the wrong word.

I am looking at the one umbra posted above. No manual pump, all air compressor driven and and controlled by, what looks like an up and/or down button. Like I said, I don't have one but from the looks, that style would be hard to 'finesse'.

Umbra, when you say that yours is 'manual hydraulic', can you post a link or something? Thanks

And, sorry, OP, HG for trashing your e-juice thread with this rosin stuff. LOL


----------



## umbra (Jun 8, 2017)

here is a pix 

View attachment IMG_0660.jpg


----------



## ston-loc (Jun 8, 2017)

Manual hand press hydraulic, pick without the plates and brain attached 

View attachment IMG_9760.jpg


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 8, 2017)

Hackerman said:


> And, sorry, OP, HG for trashing your e-juice thread with this rosin stuff. LOL



I don't consider the thread hijacked at all.  The making of the concentrate is a big part of making the liquid.


----------



## yarddog (Jun 8, 2017)

yes, i agree with thg. this thread has been a huge help with all the info, opinions and experiences.


----------



## Hackerman (Jun 8, 2017)

Cool. In that case, I'm still looking for a little clarity. LOL

Thanks gang, one last question and I think I'll actually have a full understanding.

So, anything that uses oil will be a hydraulic oil jack. Duh. LOL The difference between automatic and  manual being that one has the pressure controlled by a hand activated pump and the automatic being controlled by compressed air and digital controls.

Is that pretty close?

With that said, a 'hand' press as umbra talked about earlier would be something more like an arbor press?

Like this?   https://www.harborfreight.com/1-ton-arbor-press-3552.html

If so, I would definitely stay away from these for pressing rosin. I had to stand on mine to get enough pressure and having to hold it down for 30 seconds and more was pretty painful sometimes.

I do use mine to make the pre-press pucks. But, that's a whole nother topic. LMAO

Thanks again, gang.


----------



## umbra (Jun 8, 2017)

The unit from harbor freight isn't hydraulic...it's just mechanical advantage with a notched lever. Mine has a pressure gage and I can get 4,000 psi from a squish. Perhaps its just a bottle jack, but works fairly well.


----------



## Hackerman (Jun 9, 2017)

That's another thing I noticed. You guys have gauges and I don't. 

I'm not sure about the original bottle jack that came with the HF press because it failed pretty quickly and I replaced it with a Husky 6 ton model. I think it's hydraulic. You tighten the screw and pump it up. Then loosen the screw to release it. Here's a pic.

I would love to have a pressure gauge. Does that mean I'm replacing my jack again? LOL 

View attachment jack.jpg


----------



## ston-loc (Jun 9, 2017)

I press at 6 tons pressure


----------



## umbra (Jun 9, 2017)

that should be enough to squish it good


----------



## Hackerman (Jun 9, 2017)

ston-loc said:


> I press at 6 tons pressure



Dude, your press is awesome. Looks like top quality. How big are your plates? I believe that determines your final PSI.

Here's a converter I found... https://www.sensorsone.com/force-and-area-to-pressure-calculator/

If I read this right, I am using 6 tons of 'force' over a 7 sq. in. 'area' resulting in approx. 1700 'psi' on the plates.

I'm not sure if this is true in practical use but in theory, this is another reason to go with round plates instead of square. 3" Square plates would result in a final psi of 1300 rather than the 1700 psi results from the round. I wonder if that's only true in theory.

I would still like to find some kind of pressure gauge. I wonder if they have anything that I can 'add on'?


----------



## ston-loc (Jun 9, 2017)

Hackerman said:


> Dude, your press is awesome. Looks like top quality. How big are your plates? I believe that determines your final PSI.
> 
> Here's a converter I found... https://www.sensorsone.com/force-and-area-to-pressure-calculator/
> 
> ...



My plates are 5"x6", and I usually press 7grams at a time


----------



## Hackerman (Jun 9, 2017)

Something is rotten in Denmark. LMAO If we follow the conversion, that's only 400 psi. I am beginning to have my doubts if this theory holds to true.

Do you pre-press? How big is your puck?


----------



## ston-loc (Jun 9, 2017)

I use the 2"x3" filter bags. I break down buds off stem and use a dowel to compact it all by hand in the filter. When I press it I somewhat 'finesse' it  I don't press straight to 6 tons. Start low, let it pre heat a bit. Then press to 6, and let it go about 45 seconds give or take. Just my routine


----------



## umbra (Jun 9, 2017)

I use the same 2 x 3 bags. I don't use the bags to press flowers only kief. Flowers never needed it. I have been doing 30 seconds give or take.


----------



## Lesso (Jun 11, 2017)

This thread kicks ***. Thanks to all. Keep the info coming.


----------



## Joe420Camel (Jul 20, 2017)

.

not sure if this product was brought up in this thread

Wax Liquidizer

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8SXiOkVtJTI

https://www.waxliquidizer.com/

:48:


----------



## Hackerman (Jan 21, 2018)

I have been making some e-cig juice and experimenting with different flavors. I use the candy flavoring that I use for making candy and have tried cinnamon, bubblegum, cherry and cream soda. LOL

All these flavoring are OK but they all taste like candy. First puff of the morning, I want something other than candy taste.

I was reading that cooking extracts are OK. Who knows if it's true but I am going to try vanilla extract next.

I'm also going to try coffee bean extract. I can't imagine anything better with my coffee and morning wake and bake then coffee flavored vape. LOL


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 21, 2018)

I am experimenting with terpenes.  I have only made 2 small "batches" of vape liquid with them so far.  The first I used a flavorless liquidizer, a Jack Herer terpene, and Satori kief.  The other was a liquidizer with an OG terpene already in it.  I used some BHO shatter that I purchased at a dispensary for this batch.  Most everyone who tried the first one liked it--hard to describe the taste, but it is pretty flavorful.  I really don't know how much I put in though.  Next time I will use a syringe to measure the quantity I put in.  The second doesn't have much of a taste--pretty much might as well have used just a flavorless liquidizer.

And speaking of coffee, I bought some CBD coffee (no THC at all), both regular and decaf.  Going to do some "experiments" to see if it helps me sleep.  I have a Fitbit and can track my sleep patterns.  I am not getting enough REM sleep.  It seemed to help the other morning when I woke up sore from work the day before.


----------



## Hackerman (Jan 21, 2018)

When I was searching for info on coffee extract to be used in a vape, I was amazed at all the posts about people who are vaping straight coffee in a vaporizer. LOL Yep, grinding up a couple beans and putting them right in the vape. LOL 

Quite a few people vaped coffee grounds mixed in with their weed.

And I was amazed at the number of people who are making coffee based e-juice. Most are using regular ground coffee and glycerin soaked together and then strained. 

I also read quite a bit about lipids in different substances and how they cause lipid pneumonia. Probably be hearing more about that as vaping e-juice becomes more and more popular over the coming years.

I never heard of a FitBit so I Googled it. .Wow, sounds really cool. Does it actually work? How does it know if you're getting rem sleep. I never rem sleep. Not any more. Not for years.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 25, 2018)

Hackerman, you seriously need to look into terpenes.  

I am really liking my Fitbit--it was a Christmas present.  I found myself getting lazy and parking in front of the TV or reading for hours on end and doing nothing.  This reminds me to get up and move around every hour, keeps track of how many steps I take, how far I walk, the flights of stairs I climb, how much I exercise and a whole bunch of other stuff, like sleep patterns.  Different stages of sleep are marked by different combinations of heart rates and body movements.


----------



## Hackerman (Jan 25, 2018)

I don't understand what terpenes are.

Are they actually cannabinoids collected from the cannabis plant, separated and sold?

I'll have to check into the Fitbit. Sounds really cool. I am into fitness and more information is always better. Plus, I'm a total gadget freak and stuff like this is like honey to a bee. LOL Does it seem to be pretty accurate?

Definitely going to look into this more.  Thanks


----------



## umbra (Jan 25, 2018)

Terpenes are not a cannabinoid of any kind and many are derived from non cannabis plants. However, they can define the type of high as well as taste and smell.


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 25, 2018)

THG, my trainer's REM sleep increased TWO HOURS a night with my cbd tincture, I was shocked. She is a happy lady.

Hackerman, my trainers fitbit is the expensive one, I have the cheap one. It doesn't show rem.  My bike rider freak was able to get one that turned riding into steps. wowser.


----------



## Hackerman (Jan 25, 2018)

umbra said:


> Terpenes are not a cannabinoid of any kind and many are derived from non cannabis plants. However, they can define the type of high as well as taste and smell.



OK, so it's like linolin (or whatever it's called) pulled from a lilac (or whatever plant) and it gives it a 'lilac' taste?

I thought they were selling flavors like Kush and Skunk and whatever. They just copying profiles?

Sorry, calling the terps cannabinoids was wrong. I know that. I was recently reading an article about the difference.  Should have said, are they actually RESIN GLANDS (not cannabinoids) collected from the cannabis plant...Brain fart.

Not to get off topic but something popped into mind recently. Kind of a dumb question if there is such a thing...... Almost embarrassed to ask.....

The little trics on the plants. Does each one contain a little bit of every cannabinoid and terp in it? Or are some of the trics, TCH while others are CBD and others are linolin while others etc. I believe the trics are called resin glands (yes?) and the terps and cannabinoids are formed in the resin glands but I have noticed over the years some trics are different than others. Some form real real early on the leaves and turn dark (mature) real real early. Even before flowering, they mature. On the buds, I notice before the trics are amber, there is a 'shrinkage and shriveling' of a certain number of the other trics.

I ASSume that every gland has a little of everything but.... I can ask here and you guys won't make fun of me.


----------



## umbra (Jan 25, 2018)

Yes all the compounds are in plant, but not necessarily in the resin gland. When the trichomes turns amber they are dying so shrinkage is not uncommon. So many things can influence trichome development that it is hard to say if 1 particular aspect is what you saw or not. Of course, much of it is genetic.


----------



## Hackerman (Jan 25, 2018)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> Hackerman, you seriously need to look into terpenes.



I thought I remembered you posting a link to the place you bought your terps but I can't find it. Any recommendations?

Also, the few places that I did look, I noticed no one had a 'skunk' terp. Skunk is my favorite taste. Kind of musky and earthy.


----------



## umbra (Jan 25, 2018)

https://www.true-blue.co/products/sunset-sherbet-terpenes


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 26, 2018)

Hackerman, I think you would really like having a Fitbit or other activity tracker, especially if you are into fitness.  I got mine because I am into lazy--it gets so easy to get that way after you retire and the weather is bad.  I had started out with a cheaper activity tracker that was not a Fitbit and had problems with it.  So, my buddy (who is also a gadget freak) bought me the Fitbit for Christmas.  You can set your individual goals.  As I am an old lady and it is winter, I set my daily goals at 5000 steps, 3 miles a day, and 6 flights of stairs, with a reminder to make sure I walk at least 250 steps every hour.  I do like the sleep tracker, too.  Rosebud, I have been experimenting with more CBDs at night.  Sounds like I might need to make up some tincture.  Did you make this up with Everclear like RSO?

My understanding of terpenes is that there are a finite number of terpenes and every plant has multiple terpenes that make up its own distinct odor and flavor.  For instance, something like strawberry plants could share a number of terpenes in common with strawberry kush, as they have the same aroma.  However it goes beyond odor.  Like Umbra mentioned, it can actually help define the high.  One of the websites I was on (can't remember what one it is, but I'll look for it) listed the all different terpenes that went into each of their "flavors" (not really a flavor but can't think of a better word).  While they may not be derived from cannabis, cannabis and other plants share common terpenes, just in different ratios.  I'll see if I can find some of the places I visited and link the sites.


----------



## Hackerman (Jan 26, 2018)

I have been doing a little reading and I found sites who sell food and plants extracts and, like you said, HG, try to match a pot tasting profile.

Other sites actually sell the terps from the cannabis plant.

I wonder if here's a difference between limonene from a lemon peel and limonene from a cannabis plant.

Another thing I keep reading about is lipids. I never gave it much concern but I see it a lot. Even Vapeur Extract recommends settling off the lipids. I may actually start doing it. Don't suppose you need to do that to terps if they aren't fatty oil. Is all oil fat? Even pine oil?

I was looking at the new Fitbit Ionic. Pretty neat. However, I don't really need the fitness tracking. I have been working out at one gym or another for 50 years. Actually more. OMG, how old am I. LOL Anyway, my fitness tracker is burned into my brain.

I am way more interested in the sleep tracking. I have not had a night's sleep for a couple decades. Maybe more. 2 hours in a row is about max for me. Either pain, stress, peeing or whatever gets me up every 1 or 2 hours all night, every night.

I would love to track that and see just how much good sleep I really get.

The main problem with the Fitbit is that I could never wear anything on my wrist like that to sleep. I sleep on my hands and that would be right in my face.

I'm pretty f'd up, aren't I? LMAO

Is this the wheel? 

View attachment flavorwheel.png.jpg


View attachment jXSS0pS1Sw2p2eq176GL_Leafly-Cannabis-Terpene-Wheel-Infographic.jpg


----------



## umbra (Jan 26, 2018)

Limonene is limonene, regardless of which plant it is extracted from. The same is true with all the terpenes.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 26, 2018)

Hackerman, I think that you may be able to sleep with the Fitbit on--I was surprised I could.  I also sleep on my hands.  I have deteriorating discs in my neck and it is the only way I am comfey.  My sleep pattern sounds a lot like yours.  I _never_ sleep through the night, ever--I usually wake up 6 or 7 times a night.  I am trying new and/or different things to try and get more/better sleep.  Probably going to make up some CBD tincture, as Rosebud said that it helped her trainer get more REM sleep.  LOL--this cracks me up...you think you are f-d up and I think I am pretty healthy.


----------



## Hackerman (Jan 26, 2018)

What model do you have?

I'm not as f'd up as I say but I sure feel like it some times. I have been in pretty good shape most of my life but I played hard and now my body is paying for it. Lot of torn tendons. I don't have a full disc in my entire spin. LOL The past few days I come to realize the new knee is probably this year. LOL I just hate getting old. That's all. Watching what was once a pretty decent machine.... getting ready for the scrap pile. LOL

I used to be able to sleep 12 hours non-stop. If I had never had youth and health I wouldn't miss it but alas........ LOL I sue do finally understand what they mean by "Youth is wasted in the young". LOL

@umbra. Cool. I wasn't sure if it would be different or not. I saw some lab reports from some breeder's brag sheet and they are breaking out all the terps and everything. I don't think HPLC is accurate enough to give reports like that. They are showing some very low % numbers. Smaller than HPLC can do.


----------



## Hackerman (Jan 26, 2018)

I made some juice tonight and I used coffee extract. I put 3 drops into a 1/4 gram batch (only enough for one cartridge) and I couldn't even taste it. I thought 3 drops was way overdoing it.

How much Terp do you add to your mix to flavor it.

I must admit, forget all this candy stuff. E-juice that tasted like pot would be pretty OK with me.


----------



## Hackerman (Jan 26, 2018)

Hackerman said:


> The little trics on the plants. Does each one contain a little bit of every cannabinoid and terp in it? Or are some of the trics, TCH while others are CBD and others are linolin while others etc. I believe the trics are called resin glands (yes?) and the terps and cannabinoids are formed in the resin glands but I have noticed over the years some trics are different than others. Some form real real early on the leaves and turn dark (mature) real real early. Even before flowering, they mature. On the buds, I notice before the trics are amber, there is a 'shrinkage and shriveling' of a certain number of the other trics.
> 
> I ASSume that every gland has a little of everything but.... I can ask here and you guys won't make fun of me.



Hey gang. I was inspecting the Lemon OG plants with my scope (no mites  ) and I found an example of what I was talking about earlier in this thread.

The first picture is a shot of the trics/resin glands on the underside of the leaf all along the midrib. If color is any indication of maturity. These trics are ready. This is why I was wondering if different parts of the plants have different terps and canabinoids in the resin glands. Or, if every resin gland has the same thing in it.

I looked at the flower trics and they are clear as glass. Just like you would expect at 4 weeks.

And, the trics on the blades (pic 2 ) are cloudy.

I have noticed this through the years and just thought it was odd.

Look at that third pic. I was panning up the leaf and found this GIANT single tric. LMAO

These are the Lemon OG plants and are, basically, healthy. 

View attachment stemtrics.jpg


View attachment bladetrics.jpg


View attachment gianttric.jpg


----------



## Hackerman (Jan 27, 2018)

Sorry for machine gun posting...... 

After spilling a couple vials in the water and loosing everything while using goldberg'd vial holders, I came up with this......

The angle with the hole is a baby gate holder. We all have (or had) a zillion of these. Had a dog? You got a baby gate. LOL

Funny thing is, the baby gate has been gone for years but the holder was still screwed to the wall. LOL

Couple screws and some misc crap and it works great. It spans my little Revere copper bottom pan and floats about a 1/4 inch above the pan bottom so it never gets metal to metal heat.

After spilling 2 vials, I wanted something pretty solid. LMAO

Just thought I would share this since people are using the vials more and more these days and most people have a baby gate holder in their house somewhere. 

View attachment vialcradle.jpg


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 27, 2018)

Hackeman, I have the Fitbit Charge 2.  I don't know the difference between the different models.  I also have pretty much beat myself up over the years--hard work and hard play.  In addition, I had some bad habits that undoubtedly did harm.  I do have to say though that I feel a lot better now that I am retired--that plumbing is really hard work and it was just getting to be too much for me.  Yes, I hate getting old, too--thought it would take longer.  I had to have someone else haul a foot and a half bag of soil downstairs for me yesterday...don't know how the bags of soil got so much heavier than they used to be.

Back to terpenes.  I made about 1-1/2 gram of juice and don't really know how much I used because the bottle doesn't dispense in drips like it was supposed to.  I am thinking I used about 5 or 6 drops and it was strong.  I would use less next time altho others liked it.  This is what I used:  https://foggterpenes.com/collections/fogg-terpenes/products/copy-of-fogg-terpenes-br-jack-herer  This is the 100% terpene and not a liquidizer with terpenes already in it.  I really don't get the piney flavor, but it is a complex flavor that is hard to describe.  

They also sell liquidizers with terpenes already in it.  I didn't think that the one I used had nearly enough flavor and aroma to it--ie neededs more terps.  I used this one: https://treesx.com/product/church-og/

I love the vial holder.  I generally use a shot glass with a heavy bottom.


----------



## Hackerman (Jan 29, 2018)

I just pulled the trigger on the Charge 2. Should be here in a few days.  Thanks.


----------



## Hackerman (Feb 2, 2018)

OMG! This thing is so cool. I'm not sure how accurate it is but it's funny that once you have something... you start to notice how many others have one like it. LOL

We had a gig Wednesday night and I saw 4 people in the bar wearing Fitbits. LMAO 3 got them this Christmas and one guy had a real old model and said he's been wearing it for years. LOL I just got mine yesterday.

The Winter weather keeps me in the house so I have not been to the gym in almost 2 months.  Maybe this will get me back there as I explore the features of my new toy. 

Although, my main reason for wanting this was for sleep tracking.

First night and it looks pretty accurate so far.

Thanks again for the tip. Pretty neat. 

View attachment sleep.jpg


----------



## 2RedEyes (Feb 2, 2018)

How many steps do you get while playing drums for the night?


----------



## Hackerman (Feb 2, 2018)

LOL. I was thinking the same thing. I didn't have it Wednesday when I played but we usually practice on Sunday nights so I may find out this weekend.

One of the guys I talked to said he logged like 100,000 + steps one night playing bass guitar. LOL. However, he was the guy with the older one and he said his was not as good as the newer ones.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 2, 2018)

Yeah, I think they are pretty cool, too.  As the "steps" have something to do with arm movement, it should be very interesting to see how many you have after a night of drumming.  

I think that they are probably fairly accurate.  When I first got mine, I would make note of the times I woke up and whether I had been dreaming or not to see if I had corresponding data on my Fitbit and it always seemed accurate.

I'm not much of a gym goer, but it does get me up and moving.  This is not a problem in summer, but winter weather tends to keep me inside.  You can set reminders, if like me, you find yourself sitting and not moving for too long a period.  And we live in a house with a basement, so I can get some stairs in every day, too.

Anyway, glad you like it and let us know how many "steps" you get after a gig.


----------



## Hackerman (Feb 2, 2018)

I'm still looking for how to set it to remind me at 4:20. LOL

My wife was laughing her *** off this morning when I asked her to log onto my Fitbit page and see what info is "public" on my page. She looked right to the bottom of the page where your friends are listed and pointed out to me that it said....... "Hackerman has no friends" LMAO


----------



## Hackerman (Feb 3, 2018)

I made some more e-juice today.

Lemon oil sure makes a strange aftertaste. LOL Actually, it's about the best flavor yet.

I am going to try cinnamon next but after that, I'm done with flavors. They all taste like ****. I did try some with just the Vapeur Extract and rosin, with no flavor but it wasn't great either.

I am going to order some of those terps and try that. 

I was reading that terps don;t work well in plastic carts. I have plastic and pyrex glass.

I also ordered some ITSUWA LIBERTY V9 GLASS CERAMIC VAPE CARTRIDGE on ebay. These are supposed to be specially designed for thicker oils. I like the adjustable air flow.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/2X-0-5ml-I...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649

How many drops of terps per ml do you use?

Also, isn't Vapeur Extract made from Vegetable Glycerin? Isn't that well know now to cause cancer when vaped?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 3, 2018)

Vapeur Extract is a blend of blend of PEG400, Propylene Glycol, and VG.  Virtually all e-liquids and liquidizers are vegetable glycerin, polyethylene glycol and/or propylene glycol.  Many are a combination of the these, like Vapeur Extract.  I have never heard that vaping vegetable glycerin causes cancer, so I googled vegetable glycerin and cancer and did not come up with much.  No one really suggested that it causes cancer.  One article talked about an increase chance of popcorn lung cancer with e-cigs (with nicotine in them), caused by formaldehyde, but I never got from the article whether the formaldehyde was from the nicotine or the carrier.

I don't really know how many drops I used as the dropper bottle sucks and really does not dispense well.  So, I am thinking somewhere around 5-6 drops, which I think was too much.  I did find that those who did not smoke cannabis all the time really liked it though and I gave a filled pen to both my daughter and my niece.  This was 100% pure terps, not terps already mixed with a liquidizer, which some companies sell.

I'll check out the carts you linked.  Adjustable flow sounds interesting.


----------



## Hackerman (Feb 3, 2018)

I have not looked at credible data about the VG and carcinogens but I hear a lot of screaming in the bleachers.

I would check into it but I don't vape (other than just to play with it all) so the amount I do wouldn't be harmful anyway. Not when I see these kids walking around in these giant puffy clouds of vapor that look like cumulus clouds. LMAO

If I run across something real. I'll post it.

How about the plastic carts and terps? Did you find any problem there? Something about only being able to use glass with terps.

I'll order the straight terps (and maybe some mixed too) and start at about 3 or 4 drops of the concentrate.

Thanks


----------



## Hackerman (Feb 4, 2018)

OK, I think I have this terp thing figured out. I think.

The terps most are selling are also know as (in the true sense) essential oils.

Most are collected from a plant via distillation or, more recently critical CO2 extraction.

Best I can tell it's the same as (most of) the oils that are sold for the room 'diffusers' like my wife has. And, the same as LorAnn's candy oils. Some of them.

Some of them are just 'flavor'. Some are 'oil flavor'. And the real essential oils are just called 'oil, natural'.

Most of the 'real oils' are only available in lemon, peppermint, etc. The 'flavors' are some kind of oil with 'natural flavoring'. LMAO I believe beaver urine would be a 'natural flavoring' wouldn't it? LMAO I love the buzz words. LMAO

Anyway, after some lengthy read and given careful consideration I have come to the conclusion........ BULL !!!!!! LMAO

Almost no one is actually getting the terps from cannabis. I have seen some. But, not many. All the eBay sellers are simply selling natural oil.

They looked at a chromatography report and tried to copy the terp profile.

Everyone seems to agree that NONE of them taste like pot.

Whether it's good or bad is more just opinion. 

The "cannabis terps" are selling for about $15 for 3 ml.

The LorAnn oils (which appear to be the exact same thing) sells for about $1.49 for the same amount.

Something is fishy in Denmark.


----------



## Hackerman (Feb 8, 2018)

I received that ITSUWA cart today. Pretty nice. It's different that any other one I've seen in that the entire center comes out to fill it. No syringe needed, I could pour the stuff out of a boot and get it in this opening. Very nice.

It also doesn't have that "metallic" taste that I get with some ceramic models. The 'wick' models taste like cotton and the ceramic ones often taste like metal. This one was neutral.

I'm not much of a e-cig person but this was pretty nice. I also like the round mouth piece. The flat mouth pieces don't always line up with the way I like the button positioned.  A minor thing but, it's not an issue with this round mouth piece.

EDIT: Also, the adjustable air thing is awesome. Major difference from full open to full closed. And, although I have not tried it yet, it appears that you can completely empty and clean this one. Which is great for me. Sometimes I make an experimental batch that tastes like **** and I wish I could empty the cart. I usually just toss it in a drawer. Now, I can actually clean out the cart and refill it clean.

I'll let you know how well it cleans up tomorrow when I remove this crap that I put in it and try to clean it up like new for a new batch.


----------



## Hackerman (Feb 12, 2018)

HG, we were talking about how a drum session would affect the FitBit. Finally had a practice last night and played for a few hours.

Pretty neat. It has me on a bicycle ride a couple times. LOL 15k steps without ever getting off my stool. LOL

It had my active heart rate at about 120 to 130 while playing. I never would have guessed it went that fast. I sure don't feel like it when I play. I usually feel pretty relaxed when I play. Some songs, excepted of course.

The sleep thing is really intriguing me. I wake up 30 to 50 times a night!!!!! Only 3 to 5 that I know about. I wonder if the rest are just me tossing and turning. I have been reading a little in their sleep forum and people are convinced these things are fairly accurate. 

Here are a couple shots of the activity screen during practice..... 

View attachment fitbit-1.jpg


View attachment fitbit-2.jpg


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 12, 2018)

Thanks for reporting back.  That s pretty interesting.  I do know that drumming is quite strenuous...especially considering that you are sitting the whole time.  Guess that might be why the Fitbit recognized it as bicycling.  I used to marvel that my boyfriend could keep moving like that all evening with only short breaks every hour.  What kind of music do you guys play?

I wake up a whole lot of times, too.  I don't really know why, unless it is for a bathroom trip.  I like my bed, my pain levels are low, and I don't drink anything with caffeine in it after mid afternoon.  Decided to order a memory foam topper to see if it helps as my bed is quite firm.  I'll have to check out the sleep forum.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Feb 12, 2018)

I would guess that drumming is a lot like dancing except maybe less impacting on the joints. I dont really feel tired when dancing but Im sure the heart rate goes up... I found out 2 years ago at my daughters wedding that dancing or at least the way I do, is hard on my joints....Could barely walk for about 2 months...music still moves me to try though.


----------



## Hackerman (Feb 23, 2018)

I'm not real happy with my e-juice results so far.

I have come to the realization that all that flavor crap is not what I want. I like the plain taste better.

So, I have just been using Vapeur Extract, flavorless and rosin.

I have been going 2:1 with VE to rosin and it's still too thick. I tried some at 4:1 and it vaped great but it was too weak.

I did some 1:1 and it just dried up in the cart.

The rosin is like BHO. Kind of like shatter or wax. It's definitely not fluid in any way. The VE does thin it down some but, definitely not enough for me.

I think the e-juice should be less like Karo and more like Log Cabin.

Are you happy with yours and the way you are making it?

I am going to winterize my rosin next and see if that helps.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 24, 2018)

I have to say that I have not found any vape liquid to be strong enough.  This includes the ones I buy at the dispensary.  They can also make me cough more--can't figure this out as they are supposed to be safer, cleaner.  I usually only use the vape pen when smoking is "inconvenient"--say working out in the garden, around other people/children that smoking might bother, in a vehicle.  I just like the taste and smell of cannabis, I don't think I could ever go totally to a vape pen.  

I have not made my own rosin, but have used BHO (or other concentrate) that I purchased at the dispensary (is the dispensary stuff winterized?).  I have also used keif that I made.   I (think I) mixed it at about a 2:1 ratio, but it could be off some.  Trying to remember exactly how I measured the liquidizer and can't remember.  This is with Vapeur Extract (flavorless), so it is the same liquidizer.  I'll continue to screw around with vape concentrates some as I really want to like them--so easy and convenient to use a vape pen.


----------



## Hackerman (Feb 24, 2018)

So, you and I are in the same boat. LOL I don't really like the vape. I use it indoors at the bar on Wednesday nights and that's about it. LOL Or anyplace you just can't smoke.

As for coughing, we are in the same boat there as well. And, we are not alone. Vaping glycerin and PG and PEG and all the other crap that's in e-cigs bothers a lot of people's throats and makes plenty of people cough more than smoking (so they say). I found that turning down the temp lower and lower until it's not "hot" on my throat helps. Albeit, by then, I don't get a very big hit. 

I have been making it 2:1 also. I tried some 1:1 but it was so thick after it got in the cart, it just hardened up to shatter again. LOL

Again, like you, I would love to learn to enjoy this. Lots of cool vape toys. And, it is sooooo convenient. Fill a cart and you're good for the entire night. How many pipes can you fill once a night? LOL

I have purchase a Buchner funnel and some Everclear and some other toys. I am going to try to clean this up to get it so I can use a 1:1 (or less) that works. I could probably live with a 1:1 mix  as far as potency.

What I really want to do is eliminate the Vapeur Extract. The Ivana (or whatever) cartridge we discussed earlier in this thread is supposed to be able to process straight BHO/Rosin/etc. No way. My rosin is hard. Or, at best sticky. It NEVER flows. LOL It would simply get in that cart and harden up. It would never  get through those tiny holes to the ceramic heater/vaporizer thingy.

Like I said, I am going to try some things to thin down the rosin with a little VE as possible. I'll let you know if I hit any breakthroughs. LOL

Heck, I'm a smoker, plain and simple. LOL


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 25, 2018)

I have an EvoD vape pen "set" that came with a battery and several different types of "cartridges".  There is one for dry herb.  It works fine, but you can't put much in it.  There are 2 for vape liquids--one of them is plastic and I haven't used it.  It has a globe like thing for concentrates.  Maybe this is the kind of thing you want to look at if you want to smoke pure concentrate out of a pen.  https://www.ebay.com/itm/1100mAh-4-...hash=item3afd54cb1a:m:mFgHJDz-iV6J2Ri89jrSeFA


----------



## Hackerman (Feb 25, 2018)

I have that exact same set. LMAO

I have so many vapes and pipes that it's crazy.

One thing I have learned about oil/wax/bho/rosin/whatever is that you can't use anything with an exposed coil.

There's no real good way to clean it and after 4 or 5 hits, the ash builds up around the coil and every hit tastes like poo poo. I have soaked them and scraped them. I even bought a pack of 100 of those 'globe' things with the coil inside and used a new one every few hits. LMAO I have a giant jar a filthy dirty coils. LMAO

What I have found that works for the oil thing is a quartz bowl. A banger works pretty well but I don't like using the big torch and heat deal. Reminds me too much of doing crack. But, you can swipe it with an alcohol soaked Q-tip after each bowl and it stays nice and squeaky clean.

So, what I have now that is on my favorites list is a GreenLiteVapes G9 H-enail. It comes with 3 bowls and one is quartz. It doesn't have a coil in the bowl. Rather, there is a 'hump' in the middle of the bowl and a ceramic heating rods fits nice and snug into the 'hump' and heats the bowl from the underside.

Works great. Battery never lasts an entire day so that kind of sux. It's a terrible design and it falls over more than a drunk. Still, it's about the best hit I can get from oil/wax/bho/rosin

I'm still looking for something better. It would also be great to find something I could fill and take out for the night without having to fill it again all night. That's what's so nice about the e-juice vapes. No re-filling pipes all night long. Great for going out.

That plastic cheapo cart in that kit is about the best e-juice cart I have used. They are only about 50 cents each, in bulk but they work great. I use mine once or twice and toss it. I bought a pack of 50 for about 25 bux.

I have never found a good dry herb vape that fits a 510 battery. I have the Seego VHit model and it's about as good as I found and it still sux. The Arizer Solo beats anything I have ever used with a 510 battery. Again, it's not really a 'carry' vape.


----------



## Hackerman (Mar 23, 2018)

Hey HG, I think I found a solution.

I found a product that has no exposed coils. It's just a quartz bucket (I have come to like quartz over TI or ceramic for taste) with coils under the bucket that heat it. It's called the Qbowl by Pied Piper. It uses a standard 510 thread so it's super compatible with battery selection.

http://www.piedpiperpens.com/

I put it on my best battery and it didn't even make it glow red. LOL So, I went to F**kCombustion and asked around a little. They set me up with something called a mod box. Apparently a super-battery with an operating system and upgradable firmware (technology may have gone too far. LOL)

I bought the Evic Basic but I guess most any would do. They all have power settings and amp settings and ohm settings and this setting and that setting. LOL

Anyway, I finally got everything today and so far I am mixed. It definitely works. I don't know how to use it all yet so I hate it but I'm pretty sure it's user error so I'll withhold judgement until later.

However, start looking at this stuff. I like quartz but you might like the ceramic or Titanium better. One thing about rosin vapes is that you have to be able to clean the bowl or every hit tastes like old **** rosin. A quick wipe with a Q-tip and quartz is like new clean. My latest LemonOG rosin tastes like lemonade. LOL

Anyway, I think they call them wax or atomizers or whatever, but they are different that the carts that use e-juice. I'll skip the PG and vape straight rosin if I can do it in a portable that I can travel with.

The batteries are called mod boxes. I'm not sure what makes one different than the other but the come in different size/amphour ratings and probably have some different features.

I'll post links if I find anything special but, meanwhile, you might want to start looking at the mod box thing. That's what we need to vape rosin and get away from the whole e-juice thing.

I'll say this, this box and Qbowl will boil the rosin on full power. I don't like the way it draws and some other things but, it definitely will cook this stuff with no problem.

I think we're, at least, on the right track here.


----------



## Hackerman (Apr 4, 2018)

Well, that pied Piper QBowl was a piece of crap.

However, the people over at FC have been helping me out and I found an awesome burner. Just incredible.

It's called a Divine Tribe V3.

It retails for about 40 bux but if you search the name and "$27.10" you'll find a discount page for FC members that sells it for $27.10.

Worth ever penny.

I have not tried it on a standard pen battery yet but I don't expect it would work. Seems like none of them do. You need the mod box. I got the cheapo little eVic basic and it's great but the battery doesn't last a great long time.

Just updating you so when you start squishing and become addicted to rosin, you'll have all your tools. LMAO


----------



## EstaMater (Apr 4, 2018)

Thats a cool name,,do you know computers?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 5, 2018)

LOL--was going to ask you what FC was...but found out.  What mod box do you use?

I did one squish and got almost nothing.  I am thinking that I am going to need to get some Boveda packs to regulate the humidity.


----------



## Hackerman (Apr 5, 2018)

First squishes are always disappointing. I'm not sure why but it's real real common.

You'll find your sweet spot. Most presses should give you a 10% yield. A 2 gram puck yields .2 grams of rosin for me. However, a 3 gram puck only yields about .22 grams of rosin.

The mod box I am using is the eVic Basic. Cheap and small but has all the features. I am going to get a bigger one simply for longer lasting battery. Some boxes will take 2 or even 3 batteries.

The people over at FC are pretty nice and helpful. Lots of guidance from vintage members. I also bought a Chewy2 grinder but I have not completed testing on it yet.

And, I am ordering a DynaCap VapCap today. LOL

I hate vaping herb but I want to try every avenue before I give up. Vaping rosin is awesome in my G9 vape. These (and clones like the Dr Dabber) are everywhere, affordable, and work great for a desktop rosin device.

LOL getting the "new gear" fever. LOL

Bought a "Chube" grinder....... don't bother.


----------



## Extractminussixtyethanol (Sep 5, 2021)

Good article:
How to Winterize Rosin: A Complete Guide
video & article by 
John Brown
Uses a 
.22u syringe filter













HASH OIL : Below article taught me finally after many attempts—

Great Article:
June 28, 2017
CANNABIS OIL QWET EXTRACTION BATTLE OF THE WASH: DRY ICE VS. FREEZER
****************************************************


My pure oil technique:

  —Homemade (licensed MO Medical Cultivator))

I usually use about 12 to 14 ounces Everclear to 1 ounce herb… 25 minute soak @ 

-50/-60f range IN cooler with  Dry-ice on top on a screen in cooler, because the gas goes down when it evaporates…

(extremely important to keep -50 f cold until 1st filtering completed), 

Of course alcohol and herb are in separate Mason jars at this point … Once The alcohol and herb are combined gentle stir 3 or 4 times during 25 minute soak,  & shut cooler lid…((4 Oz Max per run for me, Grind herbs using kitchen “glass peanut hand grinder”— comes out about twice the size of joint material))

1st Filtering: After soaking herb/alcohol…1st filter off “very fast”  while cold using 75um filter (I use ice Hash bubble bags, they separate alcohol oil wash VERT fast), 

2nd filtering use a 25um filter (use the 25 µm bubble bag or a brown coffee filter which is also 25 µm, this removes the remaining sediment) , Obviously the first filtering is the most important (remember the whole purpose of the super low freezing temperature is to isolate all of the “”fats, waxes and chlorophyll””

 that you do not want in your Vape oil)…

Now, Evaporate using hot plate or electric skillet (Or let it evaporate naturally in the sun covered with cheese cloth, and no you will not degrade THC continent In a short period) & alcohol mixture in Pyrex dish on top… I like to keep skillet temperature under 160f this keeps the alcohol usually under 140f… I preserve many Terps, but I am not a Terp hunter !!!

When the alcohol mixture has reduced to a couple of ounces, pour it into a very small glass thick jar that you plan on storing the oil in. (Like a used Penzi spice jar)…

(you will also use this jar to remove all of the remaining alcohol and whatever water is in it, I do this by putting it on the hot plate of my coffee machine or a skillet keep temperature under 160°, sometimes this is the longest process step because you occasionally stir the oil with a toothpick and if there’s “any any any”micro bubbles at all you are “not done”… for those of you that want to argue alcohol evaporation is 100% & food grade.)



Pretty much comes out the same every time 4–4.5 Gr net oil per Oz. basically 30% free of undesirables -fat, wax , chlorophyll, etc difference in my avg is yield which obviously is based on cannabinoid continent percentage… 

Estimated oil potency using GSC Auto —Garden of Green (22% Thc) is

75–80% Thc easy…!!!

Again estimated 



(note, I do NOT use trim & leaf for the cold process…I only use them for dry sift Hash , unless of course I’m just making oil for my gelatin capsule edibles mixed with a dab of peanut butter.      

In that case I’ll just use the refrigerator freezer to lower the temperature of my alcohol/herb in separate jars 24 Hrs & mix for ~5Min., & filter/evaporate/ and store. It picks up some undesirables but you are not vaping it only consuming.

DONE

Notes:

What’s needed:

—large or medium mason jars (I prefer large for any size application)

—Herb

— generic Everclear

(or any 190 proof food grade alcohol only), I do “not” use isopropyl alcohol,  yes it’s cheaper but has contaminants. isopropyl alcohol is good to have around for cleaning hands, but not for anything you are going to consume

—Cooler Big enough for your application.

(I use a 20” deep x 18”plastic insulated cooler)

— 8+ pounds of dry ice

(8 pounds minimum for any quantity herb & about 12 to 14 pounds for4 oz. of herb, -40f is The ultimate target temperature, But as stated I use -50 /-60)

—Metal screen or grate To hold the dry ice above the herb & alcohol when in cooler, Why above ?

dry ice sublimation Co2 gas sinks it’s heavier when mixed with air!

So do you want that cold air falling over your jars… (I use grilling fish screen throw away type cheap metal flexible grates. 

— silicone stir spatula

(silicone is your friend when dealing with cannabinoid oil’s)

— small glass storage jar

(I prefer the small Penzi spice type jars)

— plastic syringe for Vape cart filling (always wash syringe out with Everclear immediately when done, and save it drink it… it’s still good, makes a mighty powerful cocktail…!)

—C Cell type Vape carts

$4-5.50 ea.,

(4 -2 mm size oil absorption holes in cart)

—Vape adjustable PIN

(Vision Carbon Spinner 3

is cheap $8-12 ea.,

adj PIN to 3.7 Volts so carts don’t burn out)

&

((One last comment. If you did the above process at “”room temperature””, 

Your yield would be about 6 1/2 to 7 1/2 g of oil per Oz.    30–35% more…

Why?  You are picking up everything out of the plant cannabinoid oil’s, fats, waxes, chlorophyll, and other undesirables, which in all reality is  just fine if you only plan on using it for edibles or gelatin capsules, but it clogs up Vape carts very easy & reduces potency.))

*************************








Minus -50f Hash Oil Pic






*************************

Hash (Keif) Yields about 68-70% oil, no wax/fat/biomass pickup if done at 

very low sub zero (I prefer -60f using dry-ice in food cooler method) temperatures using

Ethanol (Ethanol extraction efficiency of about 95%)

 ((It should also be said that isopropyl alcohol contains more toxic substances than pure ethanol 190 proof 

Everclear or “generic”Everclear (which actually shouldn’t contain any). Thus, we recommend to use isopropyl exclusively to clean your utensils and glass pipes and not for performing extractions.))

Note: Ethanol is a polar liquid so it will pick up water soluble compounds such as chlorophyll, waxes, fats, cannabinoids, & terpenes.
If done properly, at  (-40, I prefer -55) using dry ice Ethanol extraction can eliminate the need for winterization.

((Because ethanol has both polar and nonpolar parts (and therefore dissolves both hydrophilic and hydrophobic molecules), and it doesn’t require a high-pressure extraction, it’s considered (by most) to be the safest and most effective cannabis solvent in the game.))

******************

Fats, waxes are non polar

Ethanol can be both polar and non-polar, but overall is Polar. 

Chlorophyll is Polar.

Because ethanol also picks up polar, or water-soluble compounds, it will draw out other compounds we don’t necessarily want like chlorophyll.

(((Cold extraction



Ethanol (Polar) solvent

( But has polar and nonpolar attributes a funny chemical)!



Cannabis cannabinoids & terpenes are mostly non-polar, 

which means that they are extracted best by non-polar solvents. (Ethanol, however, is considered polar overall. )

 So, although it can dissolve fats and oils, it will also interact with polar solutes.   

Ethanol is an unusual solvent. What makes it unusual is it’s chemical structure; ethanol molecules feature both polar and non-polar regions, which gives ethanol the unique ability to both dissolve in water, but also do dissolve fats and oils. These qualities make ethanol a particularly strong solvent, which can dissolve a wide variety of substances.



Chlorophyll (polar) 

is hydrophobic-meaning tending to repel or fail to mix with water.



fats, waxes, terpenes, 

cannabinoid oil’s are all lipids… & non-polar

Chief among these unwanted plant materials are fats and waxes, commonly referred to as lipids. But the term lipids gets thrown around a lot in rosin circles, so what are they exactly? And why are lipids so undesirable in rosin? Let’s take a closer look at lipids: fats, waxes, and rosin.

What are Rosin Lipids?

Lipid is a broad term that covers a huge variety of substances, and it also has a fairly complicated biochemical definition. But for the sake of simplicity, you can think of lipids as non-water soluble fats. 

Basically, they’re hydrophobic fats that don’t mix or dissolve well in water. 

As mentioned, lipids include an enormous amount of different fats, waxes, and oils. In fact, almost all the cannabinoids in your rosin are lipids, THC and CDB included. Not to mention, terpenes are also a unique type of lipid, which means rosin is actually made almost entirely from lipids in one form or another. Therefore, it can be a little confusing when people refer to lipids, fats and waxes as unwanted elements in rosin. 

Good article:
How to Find the Best Cannabis Extraction Solvents
by Anna Wilcox
July 19, 2020


----------

